# Die Komet > 24 x High CRi XP-G + Red + Nichia UV



## mash.m (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi,

i had some time to build my new flashlight. body is a fivemega elephant II.

Partlist:

24 x Cree High CRi XP-G (1Ampere/Led) = *90 Watts*
3 x Cree rot XR-C
1 x Nichia NC4U134 (365nm UV)

1 x selfmade / selfprogramed µcontroller to selsect each colour with one switch
1 x LED Strippe v4 for pwm and battery management
1 x 9 ampere buck for the 24 xp-g
1 x µbuck with 700mA for the red XR-C
1 x selfmade Buck with 700mA with two AMC7135 for the Nichia UV (extreme low drop)

and many other small parts as cable, duo led, glue, aluminium for the seank...

assambling the xp-g to the starst with a heatgun and solder paste












led glued onto the head





cabling:





output:















white on:





red on:





UV on:





led for battery management (green-red-flashing red):





some macro shots from the beautiful nichia die:















and here the shematic how all is cabled:





thanks for looking,

Markus


----------



## mash.m (Mar 8, 2012)

Some details:

switch is included at the poti. switch on/off/on changes mode.
modes are:

- white
- red
- uv
- white beacon

you can dim in every mode. run the light longer then two seconds and it will start from white mode again.
the driver consist one attiny13 that controll three n-chanel fet´s. they do not need any cooling, cause they only switch on and of (no pwm).

the battery management have different modes:
- green > all ok > voltage higher then 14,4 volts
- red > battery voltage lower then 14,4 volts
- red flashing > battery voltage lower then 13,6 volts
- shutdown if the voltage is lower then 11,2 volts

the ampere is a buck controller from pcb components. it can handle 9 ampere. it is testet till 11 ampere. dimming is done via pwm. it gets not very warm. i try to make some detail pictures of the controller stack. it looks not very good, cause there is not much space inside.

the poti knop is only temporary untill i get a adequate one.

*Pricelisting in Euro without worktime*:
310,- Body
20,- Aluminium for Heatsink
75,- XP-G
70,- XP-C + Stars + optics
113,- Nichia NC4U133 UV LED
30,- PCB Components LED Strippe
31,- PCB Components Ampere
14,- PCB Components µBuck
1,- Reflektor von DX für Nichia UV
56,- AW IMR Akkus
10,- small parts like µC programmer
40,- small parts like glue, Poti, DuoLED, cabel, Attiny13 aso.
*770,- €*

markus


----------



## mash.m (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi, here some Beamshots. The first is always a dark. the second a quad dropin (same like van isle quad dropin @ 5.9 ampere, neutral white).

building is 180 meters away:






here the shots with an utlra wide lens:
Dark:





Quad highest Mode:





Die Komet rot:





Die Komet weiss:









Beamshots @ with a 50mm lens:

Dark:





quad high:





komet rot:





komet weiss:


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 8, 2012)

Ausgezeichnet!


----------



## LilKevin715 (Mar 8, 2012)

Now that is just um..... friggin awesome!

How did you obtain the nichia UV led?


----------



## mash.m (Mar 8, 2012)

LilKevin715 said:


> How did you obtain the nichia UV led?



it takes me a couple of hours. but last i get it direct from nichia germany! end user can´t oder direct here in germany. a friend of mine have a computer hardware store so he tried to order. but they also do not sell the led to him. the statement from nichia: we sell the uv led not for resale. some mails later he gets an offer about one NC4U133B. it coast 113,- Euro. the nichia uv led is absolutely amazing and powerfully.

markus


----------



## The_bad_Frag (Mar 8, 2012)

Awesome!

I like to see some UV beamshots. :devil:


----------



## mvyrmnd (Mar 8, 2012)

That is fantastic!

Love your work.

90W of High CRI


----------



## Mike S (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice work. I'm loving the close up shots of the Nichia.


----------



## badtziscool (Mar 8, 2012)

Awesome build!!! Man, if you can get a few more of the Nichia UV I'm sure you'll have no problem selling them here.


----------



## Dark Laser (Mar 8, 2012)

oo::bow:

Nice light + nice DIE-shots ... oh yes.
Can't wait to see beamhots


----------



## smokelaw1 (Mar 8, 2012)

WOW! Fantastic build!!! 
This might be the highest lumen hi-CRI build I've seen. Incorporating red AND UV is simply stunning. Really, really impressive.


----------



## kiely23+ (Mar 8, 2012)

genial!


----------



## Quest4fire (Mar 9, 2012)

That is an *obscene* number of LED's to put in one hand held flashlight! Magnificent! Awaiting beamshots...


----------



## mash.m (Mar 10, 2012)

beamshots added at post 3.


----------



## Al Combs (Mar 10, 2012)

Another awesome build. Where did you buy the Nichia Quad-UV?


----------



## saabluster (Mar 10, 2012)

Absolutely stunning!!! Wish I could see this one in person.


----------



## Garfi99 (Mar 11, 2012)

Really nice.

I like it.

Go on to make thus crazy things!


----------



## Al Combs (Mar 11, 2012)

I haven't found a source for the UV LED yet. A Google of the model number gave the Nichia site for the data sheets. The advertisers listed on the search page were no good. There are also data sheets for the older single die UV-LED that McGizmo posted almost 7 years ago now.

According to Nichia's web page, model #NC4U134 is a 385nm UV-LED. For someone looking for a UV light for Norland 61 or $100 bills, you need the 365nm LED #'s NC4U133 or NC4U133A. Darkzero said Norland was, "surface hard in less than a 5 sec count!" That was the older single die 365nm UV-LED.

The data sheets say both LED's are the same physical dimension, Vf and current limit. Nichia NC4U133 has a 950mW typical output and NC4U133A is rated 1,200mW. I skimmed though it and can't find any other difference. I wouldn't be surprised if NC4U133A is double the price of NC4U133.


----------



## FRITZHID (Mar 11, 2012)

Mash, that is a beautiful light! very well thought and built. more versitality than anyone would ever need! lol
kudos!


----------



## mash.m (Mar 11, 2012)

al combs, the NC4U133 without the "A" is the old one. You can´t buy them anymore. You can buy the Nichia UV Led from Lumitronix (ask them via mail) or direct from Nichia (with the inquiry). Lumitronix would more then 190 Euros for it. Nichia would "only" 113 Euro complete with shipping.


----------



## Helmut.G (Mar 11, 2012)

Saugeil :thumbsup:

It's both bright and beautiful


----------



## mash.m (Mar 11, 2012)

there is one problem with the led strippe from pcb components. every time i switch on the light it flashes two time with the full brightness. if i am outside at night i am first blindet by 90 watt of led power. i am in contact with the programmer and hope that he can solve the problem.
i just programmed a tinny to generate the pwm, so i use the strippe only for the batterymanagement untill the problem are solved.

here is a picture from my selfmade switchmode controller:


----------



## Al Combs (Mar 11, 2012)

mash.m said:


> al combs, the NC4U133 without the "A" is the old one. You can´t buy them anymore. You can buy the Nichia UV Led from Lumitronix (ask them via mail) or direct from Nichia (with the inquiry). Lumitronix would more then 190 Euros for it. Nichia would "only" 113 Euro complete with shipping.


Thanks.:rock:


----------



## Foliveira_PT (Mar 11, 2012)

Great project, I love super powerful flashlights :devil:

The wiring diagram is also very good.


Just one question, did you use the pulldown resistors at the gate of the mosfets?


----------



## mash.m (Mar 12, 2012)

i didn´t use external pulldown resistors. i used the attiny internal ones.
here is the corrected picture of the shematic. the led polarity was wrong and the strippe missed gnd:


----------



## Foliveira_PT (Mar 12, 2012)

But when the microcontroller is not running the software, the pulldown resistors still active?


----------



## mash.m (Mar 13, 2012)

hi, i don´t know how the settings are if the µc is off. but i will take a look into the whitepaper. maybe some 10kohm pulldown will be a good adon if i disasamble the ligh again.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Mar 15, 2012)

What an outstanding light! Another Markus masterpiece.

Love all the wires coming out of the switch, and the bundle underneath that awesome home made driver.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Mar 16, 2012)

So, do I send the bill for my drool-damaged keyboard to you or....?


----------



## mash.m (Jun 2, 2012)

uv beamshot. distance 25 feet:


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jun 4, 2012)

^ Someday I WILL get one of those Nichia 365nm!


----------



## Hestbech (Jan 24, 2015)

Holy crap!!! :twothumbs


----------

